# Timing is everything!



## WharfRat_83 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey all,

New to all this, have been wanting to get out hunting for sometime now. When is the time to hunt? Since the warmth of an early season, and the latest precipitation, do you think it is still too early here for Minnesota? Thanks in advance! 

-Wharf


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

A little early yet, but somewhere one is popping up. A Lot of micro climates around, good time to do a little scouting tho, good luck.


----------

